# Reuse those empty CD-R containers



## Cyris69 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just was messing around with my cd-r containers and noticed something.
The rod that the cds are on is threaded and removable.

*Take your 50-100 cd-r, dvd ect container when it's used up.*











*Now, I'm not sure if all are removable or just my brand RiDATA. Unscrew the rod.
Place everything down as it would have been if it was together.*











*Now break off the rod carefully to make sure you don't break the threaded piece I just did it really crappy and not close to flush just to get it made.
Then flip over the bottom piece the rod was attached to(opposite the way it would be if you haven't taken it apart. Now re-thread the threaded piece the rod was attached to back to the base.*






*Now put it back on to the plastic cover and twist it so its locks into place.*











Now you have yourself some new containers for your young or small arboreal T's, true spiders, any small-medium scorpions. Just thought this may prove useful to some who use a lot of cds instead of just throwing the containers away. 25 disk containers might work for smaller scorpions. I guess this would also be great for mantids.

Now of coarse you need to drill holes for ventilation. You could even use screening for the threaded hole instead of the rod and hot glue it there to add extra ventilation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brendan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow this is awesome! I would've never thought of this!

THANKS!


----------



## InfestedGoat (Dec 22, 2007)

Little too much free time there :}

Nice job, probably saving some people a few exra bucks


----------



## Frédérick (Dec 22, 2007)

I had the same idea just days ago and rehoused one of mine in it! lol it is a good idea indeed


----------



## gambite (Dec 22, 2007)

I have just been using the tops to butcher my cricks in. The walls are too tall for them to jump out, usually. I never thought that you could remove the bar-thing from them. Great idea!


----------



## Cyris69 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks guys for the comments. Now I have some free extra containers for my next batch of scorps I'm going to be getting at the Reptile show Jan 13th


----------



## sparular (Dec 22, 2007)

I used the clear part of a smaller one of those as a top for a cylindrical glass vase. Filled 3/4 with substrate, it makes a good display for deep burrowing slings (B. vagans, Ceratogyrus sp.).  It seems like every clear container I see holds some potential use for bugs and spiders.


----------



## noymadenip (Dec 23, 2007)

hahaha... NICE JOB BRO!

time to find me some more of those clear containers...hmmm..


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 23, 2007)

I put my widow in one of those after a friend suggested it and gave me the empty container -- but I didn't know that I could remove the column.

It was too smooth for her to climb, though, so I put in a stick for her.    It's a much better tank because I can actually SEE her.  She'd always hide in the very corner of her KK.


----------



## Brendan (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey would this work for crickets also?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 23, 2007)

I should think it would work for just about anything.


----------



## Kugellager (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to say that that IS a pretty good idea.  I would also add that you should probably give the container a washing on the inside to remove any residues that might be in them before use.

John
];')


----------



## Cyris69 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks, glad you mentioned washing them. I completely spaced that part.


----------



## Diggy415 (Dec 26, 2007)

looks at cd rod and base and cries when she remembers she threw the cover away  i have the memorex and its a made it the base kind but might be able to put ontop after cutting off at bottom of pole.......hummmmm


----------

